# "The Face of Battle" - Art Book (for Sale)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted you to be aware that i'm looking to off my copy of the OOP Art Book, "The Face of Battle: The Colour Art of David Gallagher" If anyone is interested please state your interest here. 

Here's a picture. You can't buy this one retail anymore. it was printed in 2001. 










it's 9x13in (quite big) great illustrations by David Gallagher, with a lot of cover art that was originally in White Dwarf. cool stuff. once again, if you're interested post here. I'd like to get 30 USD for it. I'll take paypal. 30 USD so i can cover shipping to wherever, and still make a little bank.

cheers,

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no one is interested eh? (shameless bump) 

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

looks great, and rare! someone should snap it up. after getting HH:collected visions. no other art book can cut it for me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> looks great, and rare! someone should snap it up. after getting HH:collected visions. no other art book can cut it for me.


i agree, collected visions is a great book, but it's nice to see the other side of the Art spectrum with the independent art books too. 

hopefully someone will be interested in purchasing it. You won't get this chance again, probably for quite a while.

CP


----------

